# CANDY WARS: The Tooth Fairies vs The Candy King!



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

My new book has just been released.  Very interested to hear opinions / reviews - great to have some feedback.  Are there kids out there using the Kindle??

R.G. Cordiner


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

R.G. Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

You'll see much the same post in your other book thread. . . and I've moved the discussion thread you started a few days ago to the Cafe.  We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. (I note you have rather large book links in the body of your posts. . .this is fine for your book threads but would not be permitted in postings outside the Bazaar. . .and considered bad form in some other author's book thread.)

Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

You may not like your sister, but are you really going to fight a war against her?

James and Emily never get on - always fighting and arguing! But when James wakes up one night as his tooth is stolen by a jelly monster he follows it into a weird and wonderful world. Chocolate archers come out of the walls and fly in bubble gum balloons, giant rock candy trolls roam around, icing sugar snowmen appear and disappear, all under the direction of the Candy King who is preparing a war against the tooth fairies! Soon Emily and their cat Muffins find themselves joining the fairies, with only a toothless dragon and a phoenix with hay fever to help them fight the mighty Candy Army!

Candy Wars is a fantasy novel for all ages. It examines themes of sibling rivalry, family and sacrifice, whilst immersing the reader in a world rich in imagination and chocolate!

“The Candy King is waiting for you.”


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

I have redesigned both covers - are they better?  See original post at the top for first version.


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Candy Wars is now available in paperback! $11.99

Link http://www.amazon.com/Candy-Wars-Tooth-Fairies-King/dp/1453701877/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_3


----------



## chris v (Jun 23, 2010)

cute book idea! Boy you sure hope kids are using kindles (well their parents?) ha!

chris verstraete
Searching for a Starry Night


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a new blog - cordiner.wordpress.com and had a very interesting interview with David Wisehart on his blog - http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2010/08/interview-rg-cordiner.html


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

I am doing a goodreads giveaway for Candy Wars - http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/created_by/4012916


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

My 7-year-old is reading Candy Wars now (gave the kids my K2). She's 10% in and says it's very good and that it's not too hard or too easy to read. Note, she's a very good reader so YMMV, but thought that might help anyone interested in this particular book.


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi CandyTX

I am glad she is enjoying it - my year two (7 year old) class had no problems with reading it either.

RG


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Jelly monsters, chocolate archers, marshmallow soldiers, medusas and a rock candy troll - need I say more....


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

I have just listed another Goodreads giveaway of a signed paperback of Candy Wars - if you are interested go to: http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/created_by/4012916


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

My daughter is about 1/3 the way through it (she had to give it a break because the new Ivy & Bean came in and she had some required reading for school). Now I'm reading it with her though (separately and then we discuss it). It's actually quite fun and I'm amazed at how much of the story she's actually picking up and comprehending. I thought it was going to be over her head a bit. I'm told I cannot read ahead of her though so I'll be reading this one through the holidays I'm sure at this rate! Man, their reading goals are lofty for her this year, I admit she's a great reader (not that I'm proud or anything)


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

I have reduced the price of Candy Wars to 99c this month in anticipation of the release next month (hopefully) of my new book - Bug Island

RG

PS CandyTX - Glad she is enjoying it so far - let me know if she picks the twists..


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

My daughter is entirely too slow of a reader (she reads several books at once) so I finished this one as part of the 24-Hour Read-A-Thon I'm taking part of. Just wanted to say Kudos! This was a really well done well-rounded children's book. I'll be posting a review next week after I get some sleep


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Candy

I'm glad you enjoyed it.  Do you think it will appeal to your daughter when she gets to it?

Hope you get some sleep!


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Candy Wars has just been upgraded with an exclusive preview of the book I am currently writing - Candy Wars II: Sweet Revenge.

Bug Island released this week!


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Updated Candy Wars cover - ready for Candy Wars II!


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Written Prologue and Chapter 1 of Candy Wars II.


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Candy Wars is featured on Bargain ebooks today - http://bit.ly/i3jmkO


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Reading Candy Wars with my two boys. My 7 year old loves it (my 4 year old listens for about 5 minutes before he starts trying to climb onto my head). Fun book. Thanks


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks Scott for the feedback - sounds like your 4 year old is fun!!  I have a 4 year old nephew who is similar!


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Some great new reviews now out - http://www.amazon.com/Candy-Wars-Tooth-Fairies-ebook/dp/B003URRQUC/. I am currently writing the sequel - Candy Wars II: Sweet Revenge


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Candy Wars  - what would you do if you were faced with a chocolate archer?


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

rcordiner said:


> Candy Wars - what would you do if you were faced with a chocolate archer?


I asked my kids this question. The 10 year old boy said something uninspired... but the 8 year old girl asked... "Can we eat it?"


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

My first novel, Treasure Lost is available FREE on smashwords for a short time - http://bit.ly/fEhxxJ


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

New review of Candy Wars - http://babs-worldofbooks.blogspot.com/2011/04/new-review-candy-wars-by-robert.html

Edited to add - an exclusive preview of Candy Wars II on my blog - http://cordiner.wordpress.com/


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Candy Wars is featured on Daily Cheap Reads Jr today - http://bit.ly/khZ3xe


----------

